# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Prigovor na ponasanje nekih clanova udruge Roda

## dav

Volio bih kad bi ovaj moj post potaknuo neke da se (konacno) malo zamisle nad svojim postupcima i kad ovo nebi preraslo u uzaludnu raspravu.

Prigovor koji iznosim je prigovor na ponasanje nekih clanova ove udruge na sajmu rabljene odjece danas u Tvornici. Iako je sve bilo prilicno dobro organizirano, jako me zasmetala cinjenica da udruga "Rode" koja u svojem programu ima (citiram sa Vase stranice):
_
Udruga “RODA” je skupina majki, očeva i trudnica koja se zalaže za dostojanstvenu trudnoću, roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u Hrvatskoj. Djeluje na području Republike Hrvatske, a osnovana je 2001. radi ostvarivanja sljedećih ciljeva:

- zaštita i promicanje prava trudnica, rodilja i roditelja kroz poboljšanje sustava rodiljnih dopusta i rodiljnih naknada;
- poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima; 
- edukacija i suradnja u edukaciji trudnica, dojilja i roditelja; 
- promicanje dojenja; 
- postizanje optimalnih uvjeta za boravak djece u predškolskim ustanovama i bolnicama._
nije osigurala da se u prostoru Tvornice za vrijeme trajanja sajma *zabrani pusenje*. Medjutim, ono sto me najvise zasmetalo je cinjenica da su neke *akreditirane clanice udruge Roda* bile medju najaktivnijim generatorima duhanskog dima gotovo cijelo vrijeme trajanja sajma.

Moram reci da smatram izuzetno poraznim da jedna tako respektabilna udruga koja se bavi tako plemenitim ciljevima, nije nasla za shodno barem svoje clanove obuzdati da se u javnosti ili barem pred vlastitom djecom - suzdrze od konzumacije duhanskih proizvoda. Vi bi, dame i gospodo, trebali biti prvi koji ce ukazivati na stetnost duhanskog dima za razvoj djece.

Ovaj nacin "edukacije trudnica, dojilja i roditelja" sa cigaretom u ruci i djetetom u krilu - smatram krajnje licemjernim, a cijela ta situacija kompromitira motive i ciljeve udruge Roda.

----------


## leptirica

Dav, potpuno te podrzavam i sad mi je drago sto danas s djetetom nisam otisla u Tvornicu, iako mi je bilo zao sto sam bila sprijecena.
Pa zar je sve ovo furanje na zdrav odgoj i okolinu samo foliranje?

----------


## Brunda

Kao prvo, pušilo se nije u prostoru u kojem je bila rasprodaja nego u kafiću ispred. Ne možemo mi zabraniti ljudima da puše u prostoru u kojem je pušenje dozvoljeno.
Ja sam jedna od tih akreditiranih mama koja je zapalila 2  :shock:  cigarete tokom cijelog svog boravka danas tamo. Zbog čega sam to toliko licemjerna? 
Moje dijete nije bilo samnom, pušila sam u prostoru kafića gdje je to dozvoljeno. Moje dijete ne boravi u zadimljenom prostoru, u stanu se ne puši i ne mora ispaštati zbog mojih loših navika.
Po meni su licemjerniji roditelji koji strogo zagovaraju štetnost pušenja i nad time se zgražavaju, a sjede sa svojom djecom u takvom prostoru. Zna se da su kafići zadimljeni prostori (bar zasada dok je pušenje u njima još dozvoljeno) i ako nekom roditelju to smeta, ne mora sjediti unutra sa svojim djetetom.
Što se tiče zabrana, kako meni netko može zabraniti da ja pušim ako ja to želim i to u prostoru u kojem je to dozvoljeno? Nije mi jasan baš taj zahtjev od udruge  :/ 
A što se tiče trudnica, dojilja i roditelja, mislim da su o štetnosti pušenja trebali nešto naučiti puno, puno ranije. Oni koji su ipak odlučili pušiti, rade to na vlastitu odgovornost i odgovaraju samo svojoj savjesti.

----------


## Roza

Do dvorane rasprodaje se zaista mora proci kroz zadimljeni kafic. Na kojem je pusenje zakonom dozvoljeno. Ali ako ste vec pusac i gledate kako kraj vas u kaficu prolaze trudnice, mame s malom djecom, i to prolaze zato sto nemaju nigdje drugdje proci... 
Pa ne znam, nek se nitko ne ljuti, ali ja se ne bi tako jako pozivala na zakon u takvom slucaju. Pozvala bi se vise na opcu kulturu. I ugasila cigaretu.
Pa makar mi 100 zakona odobravalo pusenje.

----------


## dav

> Ja sam jedna od tih akreditiranih mama koja je zapalila 2  :shock:  cigarete tokom cijelog svog boravka danas tamo. Zbog čega sam to toliko licemjerna? 
> Moje dijete nije bilo samnom, pušila sam u prostoru kafića gdje je to dozvoljeno. Moje dijete ne boravi u zadimljenom prostoru, u stanu se ne puši i ne mora ispaštati zbog mojih loših navika. Po meni su licemjerniji roditelji koji strogo zagovaraju štetnost pušenja i nad time se zgražavaju, a sjede sa svojom djecom u takvom prostoru. 
> ...
> Što se tiče zabrana, kako meni netko može zabraniti da ja pušim ako ja to želim i to u prostoru u kojem je to dozvoljeno? Nije mi jasan baš taj zahtjev od udruge  :/


Draga Brunda, s obzirom da u svojim vlastitim rijecima ne pronalazis licemjerje, pomoci cu ti. Licemjerno je:
1. To sto kao predstavnica Udruge koja zagovara izmedju ostaloga, edukaciju roditelja i zdravlje djece - javno pusis (i to na dogadjaju koji je organizirala Udruga i sa oznakama Udruge na sebi).
2. Licemjerno je to sto SVOJE djete nisi povela sa sobom u Tvornicu, ali su zato bez pardona zapalila pred hrpom DRUGIH trudnica, roditelja i djece koje kao predstavnica Udruge - "poducavas" zdravom zivotu.
3. Nadalje, vezano uz tocku 2, zaista je prekrasno da moja supruga, moje djete i ja, izadjemo iz prostora u kojem su Rode nesto organizirale sa smradom dima od cigreta na sebi gorem nego da smo bili zaista u kaficu.
4. Za tvoju informaciju: licemjerje je nesto sto nema gradaciju: ili jesi ili nisi. A time sto smatras da su neki drugi _licemjerniji_ - samo dokazujes da si itekako svjesna svoje greske, ali zbog slabosti svojega karaktera ces radije ustrajati na tome da si ipak u pravu, trazeci krivicu i u drugima.
5. Kafic je prostor koji se iznajmljuje i, da vam je bilo stalo do toga, mogli ste bez ikakvih problema zabraniti pusenje na tih par sati koliko je trajala rasprodaja.




> A što se tiče trudnica, dojilja i roditelja, mislim da su o štetnosti pušenja trebali nešto naučiti puno, puno ranije. Oni koji su ipak odlučili pušiti, rade to na vlastitu odgovornost i odgovaraju samo svojoj savjesti.


Naravno. No u programu Vase udruge je da se zalazete za zdravlje djece - a istovremeno JAVNO krsite to isto pravilo, ne samo prema sebi (sto je vasa osobna stvar), nego i prema drugima - a to je ono sto me smeta.

Savjesti mozes odgovarati jedino ako ju imas.

No, zahvalan sam ti na odgovoru jer si njime samo potvrdila moje navode.

----------


## Mukica

Postovani/a Dav,

Pisem ovo u svoje osobno ime i sav ovaj tekst nije stav Udruge, nego moj osobni.

Zao mi je sto Vas bas nista drugo, od svega cime se roda bavi, nije moglo motivirati da se ulogirate i napisete koji post. Zao mi je sto na osnovu toga sto ste mene vidjeli kako pusim zakljucili kako je rad udruge licemjeran. 


Ja sam jedna od akreditiranih koje su pusile u prostoru u kojem je pusenje dozvoljeno. Ne znam tko ste vi, ali Vi svakako znate tko sam ja, jer ste, obzirom da sam imala akreditaciju, mogli procitati moje ime.

Shodno tome, mozete samo poimence govoriti o tome koliko je neko licemjeran. Kad ste vec primjetili akreditacije, mogli ste i zapisati npr. moje ime pa mi se obratiti direktno tamo gdje ste me vidjeli s cigaretom u ruci ili ovdje (jer vidim da je lako kritizirat skriven iza nicka koji nema lice) i upitati me zasto sam licemjerna te zasto s cigaretom u ruci kompormitiram motive i ciljeve udruge.

Pa bih Vam ja odgovorila.

Kad bi postojala transparentnost. A u ovom slucaju postoji samo s jedne strane (moje), pa odgovorit necu nego cu si samo uze za pravo da skomentiram Vas post.

Ja se bar za nekaj zalazem radeci tamo na rasprodaji od 8 do 17 sati, dok moju djecu cuvaju drugi ljudi. 
A zasto se zalazem?
Zato da bi neko mogao boldat ciljeve udruge i stavljat mi ih pod nos dok se ja tam znojim i nosim stolove ili trcim po placu i razmjenjujem krupne novčanice?

Najlakse je nekog kritizirat.
Treba se primit posla pa nekaj napravit... daj mi molim Vas recite, u kojoj se udruzi ili na kojem mjestu  vi bavite nekim drustevno korisnim radom, volontirate zrtvujuci za to svoje slobodno vrijeme pa da ja odem na Vas forum ili neki vas event i pocnem raspravljat s Vama, promatrajuci Vase zivotne navike, o tome koliko je i na koji nacin udruga ili organizacija kojoj ste clan licemjerna?

----------


## Mima

Stvarno ne razumijem kako bi udruga Roda mogla zabraniti pušenje u kafiću  :? Osim toga iz prvog posta dalo bi se zaključiti da se pušilo u čitavom prostoru u kojemu je bila rasprodaja, a ispada da se pušilo u kafiću, pa bih rekla da je post napisan prilično zlonamjerno.

----------


## Mamita

pušilo se i u tvornici

----------


## Brunda

Mukica, u potpunosti te potpisujem.
Na davov komentar moga posta stvarno ne želim uopće odgovarati. Ne zato što nemam što reći, nego mi se neda analizirati svaku riječ i pravdati nekome tko tako nepravedno sudi drugima.
A Mamita, ako je istina to što kažeš, da se pušilo i u prostoru gdje je bila rasprodaja, to je nešto sasvim drugo i to nikako ne opravdavam.
Također, sve ovo što pišem, pišem u svoje osobno ime a ne u ime udruge.

----------


## Lutonjica

poštovana/i dav,
evo i ja se javljam u svoje osobno ime, a ne u ime udruge.
RODA nije udruga nepušača, već, kao što joj i sam naziv kaže, udruga roditelja u akciji. a *roditelji su ljudi u svoj svojoj različitosti, sa svim svojim vrlinama i manama*. meni je strašno žao što ste od svih vrijednih projekata za poboljšanje uvjeta života kojima se udruga bavi (sos telefon za dojenje, čudesne bebe, za vrtiće iz bajke, pregledi autosjedalica, ne! po guzi....), sa kojima se možete slagati ili ne, izabrali za polemiku ovako nešto, što stvarno nema neke veze s udrugom.
zanima me, da li ste i na forumima pedijatara i ostalih liječnika također postali ovako nešto? naime, oni su ti kojima je zanimanje brinuti se o našem zdravlju, pa svejedno velik broj njih puši, i to ne samo u skrovitosti svoga doma.
što se tiče dovođenja djece - ni moja kćer nije bila sa mnom. ne zato što sam licemjerna pa je ne želim dovoditi u zadimljene prostorije, dok me za drugu djecu nije briga (upravo suprotno, u društvu trudnica, beba, djece - nikada ne pušim bez dozvole roditelja. kafić je druga stvar - za sada pušenje još nije zabranjeno, a roditelji koji dovode djecu u kafić, znaju da se tamo puši i to stvarno nije moja odgovornost niti na mojoj savjesti), već zato što sam u nedjelju u "tvornici" provela 8 sati  neprestano radeći. i žrtvovala sam jednu nedjelju koju sam mogla provesti igrajući se i mazeći sa svojom bebom, kako bih pomogla udruzi, a i svim onim ljudima koji su nešto zaradili prodajući svoje stvari, ili koji su uspjeli kupiti nešto lijepo i jeftino.
da, kad smo kod toga, jeste li i vi "tržili" u "tvornici"? 
i mene ste vjerojatno vidjeli kako pušim i kako je mukica rekla, zašto mi se niste obratili licem u lice? zašto niste bilo kome od nas rekli tamo i tada svoje mišljenje, predložili nam da se zabrani pušenje ili nas upozorili na bilo kakav drugi propust? možda ne znate, ali cijelu rasprodaju organiziralo je dvadesetak ljudi *volontera*, uglavnom majki, koje rade puno radno vrijeme i imaju svoju obitelj za koju se brinu. i koje su žrtvovale svo svoje slobodno vrijeme za druge ljude, a ne za svoju korist. i nismo profesionalke za rasprodaje i ne možemo predvidjeti sve moguće situacije (kao recimo duge redove na blagajnama). ali, na greškama se uči, zar ne?

----------


## ivancica

Dav, molim vas pošaljite i mail kritike na hzzo jer u njihovim uredima u kojima se primaju trudnice radi reguliranja porodiljne naknade službenice puše. Ja bih vam bila jako zahvalna jer sam svaki put dok sam bila trudna morala boraviti kod njih u zadimljenom prostoru. A to je definitivno predvidljiva svakodnevna situacija.

----------


## Matilda

Onda molim neka se i u kritici navedu i škole u kojima postoje "pušione" kao primjer ostalim učenicima (koji puše iza škole ili u WC-u), a i bolnice, tj. bolnički WC-i po kojima se širi dim (uključujući i WC-e u rodilištima).
Po meni je to puno gore i pravi problem nad ojim se treba zamisliti, a ne pušenje u kafiću u Tvornici.

----------


## Mamaitata

Uf, koliko uzavrele krvi oko banalnog problema...  :shock: 

Mi jaaako volimo Rode i uvijek cemo pomoci kada mozemo i cijenimo njihov rad jaaaako i bio sam na rasprodaji, i kupio sam neke Rodine partiklice (babarine) i jedan body za malog misa   :Smile:  a i zvali smo SOS telefon kada smo zapeli sa dojenjem (barem smo mislili da smo zapeli   :Wink:  ) 

Moje skromno misljenje je da bi ipak trebalo pokusati ograniciti pusenje u kaficu tih par sati dok traje rasprodaja jer bi bilo super da u kafic mogu sjesti i nepusaci, mozda i koje dijete jer je i njima to jedino mjesto gdje se mogu upoznati medjusobno...   :Smile:  

Ja sam bio pusac i znam koji je gust nakon napornog rada sjesti i zapaliti uz kavicu (eh, daaa   :Razz:  ) i naravno da ste to vise nego zasluzile ali ovako su nepusaci i djeca izbaceni iz igre  :/  a i oni bi isto voljeli popiti sokic i pricati..

I nemojte toliko prosipati zuc oko toga jer evo, tek sto nismo uhvatili Gotovinu i usli u EU a tamo ce biti zabranjeno pusenje anyway   :Laughing:

----------


## renata

evo, posto su cure izrazile osobna misljenja, ja dodajem u ime udruge:

dav, hvala na primjedbi, kod slijedece rasprodaje cemo vidjeti sto se moze u vezi pusenja u kaficu tvornice uciniti, s tim da roda ima na koristenju samo prostor gdje je rasprodaja, te prostorije kod ulaza sa straznje strane, a kafic je iskljucivo u organizaciji tvornice. unutar prostora gdje je bila rasprodaja se nije pusilo (ako je, to je bila iznimka i nismo je svi koji smo volontirali niti primjetili).
ne zamjeramo svojim clanicama koje su pusile u kaficu jer je taj prostor tvornica oznacila kao prostor za pusenje, a mi nismo prije ove rasprodaje obratili paznju na to, pogotovo jer smo uglavnom ulazili i izlazili na straznji ulaz.

----------


## lidac2004

hmm,bilo bi lijepo da mozemo na iducu rasprodaju dovesti djecu bez straha od zavjese dima kroz koju se mora proci....
nadam se da ce se uspjeti nesto napraviti u vezi toga   :Heart:  

a sto se tice onoga-ko je kriv roditeljima sto vode djecu u kafic,mogu reci samo ovo-ja svoje dijete ne vodim po kaficima ali da bi dosla na rasprodaju moram proci kroz zadimljeni kafic  :/ ,pa po tome ispada da ne mogu voditi dijete sa sobom na rodinu rasprodaju ako ne zelim da bude izlozeno dimu jer ako ga dovedm-ko mi kriv,vodim ga na svoju odgovornost... :shock:

----------


## MajaMajica

Pa dobro ljudi, nije nitko rekao da je pušenje dobro i da treba djecu držati u kafiću!!! Ali, pa samo ste trebale proći kroz kafić, ne i sjediti u njemu (zašto bi samo nepušači imali privilegij negdje sjediti u miru i popričati)?! Da se razumijemo, ja sam za to da djeca ne budu izložena duhanskom dimu ili ako je baš, baš nužno, vrlo kratko.. Ali me nervira kad se bilo koja skupina (u ovom slučaju pušači) tretiraju kao životinje..Iako (barem ove s rasprodaje) i jesu životinje, ali plemenite-pas, konj, magarac(ica)..JER! ostavljaju svoje obitelji, muče se, prenose, čiste, volontiraju, ne bi li Udruga dobila malo novca, pa Vam možda i omoguće prostore samo za pušače i nepušače...A Vi sjedite kući i kritizirajte! (naravno, ovo je moje osobno mišljenje)

----------


## Mamaitata

> Pa dobro ljudi, nije nitko rekao da je pušenje dobro i da treba djecu držati u kafiću!!! Ali, pa samo ste trebale proći kroz kafić, ne i sjediti u njemu (zašto bi samo nepušači imali privilegij negdje sjediti u miru i popričati)?! Da se razumijemo, ja sam za to da djeca ne budu izložena duhanskom dimu ili ako je baš, baš nužno, vrlo kratko.. Ali me nervira kad se bilo koja skupina (u ovom slučaju pušači) tretiraju kao životinje..Iako (barem ove s rasprodaje) i jesu životinje, ali plemenite-pas, konj, magarac(ica)..JER! ostavljaju svoje obitelji, muče se, prenose, čiste, volontiraju, ne bi li Udruga dobila malo novca, pa Vam možda i omoguće prostore samo za pušače i nepušače...A Vi sjedite kući i kritizirajte! (naravno, ovo je moje osobno mišljenje)


Gle,
s obzirom na to da:

- na rodinu rasprodaju dolazi veliki broj trudnica i djece...
- je dokazan stetan utjecaj pusenja na plod i djecu (ljude)..
- se ulaze veliki trud u promociju nepusenja, kako kod nas tako i u svijetu... 
- posjetitelji rasprodaje nemaju alternativu ulazu kroz kafic...
- dim iskljucuje svaku mogucnost da dijete popije sok u tom, jedinom kaficu u Tvornici....

..mislim da bi svakom, iole objektivnom clanu ili podupiracu Roda, bio on pusac ili nepusac, moralo biti u interesu da se pusenje tamo ogranici. Kako zbog vlastite savjesti tako i zbog onoga sto Rode predstavljaju.

Ima rodinih volontera pusaca i nepusaca i siguran sam da su u jednakoj mjeri dusu ispustile u nedjelju, pokusavajuci uciniti nesto dobro i korisno od cega svi mi imamo koristi i ja im osobno, skidam kapu na trudu i volji   :Heart:   ali to nema nikakve veze sa pusenjem na ulazu.. 
 :Smile:

----------


## dav

Posto vidim da se ovdje u klasicnom pusackom stilu "mogu ja sta god hocu", slucajno ili namjerno, zaobilazi glavna poruka mojeg posta, ponoviti cu jos jednom pa tko zeli shvatiti neka shvati (jer zelim vjerovati da niste nesposobni/nesposobne) shvatiti.

Mene iskreno ne zanimaju imena i prezimena osoba koje su sve nas tamo trovale produktom svojeg slabog karaktera (a moje ime btw, imate u mojem e-mailu) niti mi se ulazilo u polemiku sa istima na licu mjesta jer ne bih nista postigao (sto i same potvrdjujete svojom reakcijom na prigovor). Poanta mojega posta je samo jedna: *ako u cilju svoje udruge imate "edukaciju i suradnju u edukaciji trudnica, dojilja i roditelja", onda bi trebali u tome biti dosljedni*, barem u javnim nastupima. U protivnom, bacate u vodu sve dobro sto radite. Jer - kako da imam povjerenja da mi netko iz udruge Roda daje ispravan savjet kad se ne ponasa u skladu, ne samo sa ciljevima vlastite udruge, nego niti u skladu sa preporukama svih zdravstvenih organizacija cijelog svijeta? I povrh svega se jos buni kad to netko primjeti.

A sto se kafica tice - posljetitelji rasprodaje dosli su samo i iskljucivo na poziv Rode, a osim toga dosli su tamo sa vlasitiom maloljetnom djecom. U kaficu nije bilo posjetitelja "s ceste". Dakle - *da ste htjeli* mogli ste vrlo jednostavno (barem) zamoliti ljude da se suzdrze od trovanja tudje djece. A komentar "zasto roditelji dovode djecu u zadimljene prostorije" je isto prekrasan: pardon, ja sam dosao na Rodinu rasprodaju, a izisao sam van smrdljiv kao dimljena haringa. Medjutim, s obzirom na to na koji nacin razmisljate i odgovarate na prigovor - mogu zakljuciti jedno to da vam je vlastiti gust ispred ciljeva udruge i zdravlja ljudi koji su oko vas.

A to dalje ne treba komentirati. Rekli ste dovoljno.

I usput, ovo je bio dobronamjeran savjet. A oni koji ga shvacaju zlonamjerno govore time sasvim dovoljno o svojim prioritetima koji su zaista nedostojni plemenitih ciljeva udruge Roda. Ako je to sluzbeni stav udruge Roda - onda je to jako licimjerno i zalosno. Ako je to privatan stav clanova Rode - onda bi se Rode trebale zapitati kakve clanove imaju kad im na takav nacin narusavaju ugled.

No, kao sto rekoh - savjest treba imati da bi proradila.

Na slijedeci dogadjaj koji organizira Roda, molim vas naglasite roditeljima da ne dovode svoju djecu ili da ih barem opreme plinskim maskama.

----------


## MamaAna

Ljudi, da biste došli na rasprodaju morate proći i kroz Šubićevu i još neke prometne ulice. Da li stavljate klincima maske na lice da ih ne otruju ispušni plinovi automobila, ili ne idete tamo gdje se mora proći kroz npr. Zeleni val?
Da li vam je na putu do vrtića šuma? Sok se može popiti i negdje gdje nema dima (doma  :Razz:  ), jer je svaki kafić zadimljen (za sada).

----------


## mamma san

Ja (kao bivši, vrlo strastan, pušač) u potpunosti potpisujem Mamuitatu.  

Podržavam sve rodine akcije, i strašno sam željela doći i na ovu (sa svojim mišem i vidjeti svoje virtualne frendice). Međutim osnovni razlog mojeg nedolaska je što nisam željela voditi Lovru kroz dimnu zavjesu (na prošloj rasprodaji sam proletila kroz kafić tam-i- nazad, i izašla smrdljiva) a druga stvar su virusi.
(PS Zato sam otišla solo i donirala neku odjeću...)

No, isto mislim da bi bilo zgodno slijedeći put to pokušati organizirati negdje (ili nekako) gdje bi se roditelji sa klincima mogli sjesti, popiti sokić, pogledati kaj ima novega, a sve bez dimljenja...

I što se tiče smoga i ostalog...da, i ja živim u centru grada i ne mogu izbjeći smog, ali pokušavam izbjeći one situacije i vrijeme kada je koncentracija smoga najveća...

----------


## Natasa30

> Ljudi, da biste došli na rasprodaju morate proći i kroz Šubićevu i još neke prometne ulice. Da li stavljate klincima maske na lice da ih ne otruju ispušni plinovi automobila, ili ne idete tamo gdje se mora proći kroz npr. Zeleni val?
> Da li vam je na putu do vrtića šuma? Sok se može popiti i negdje gdje nema dima (doma  ), jer je svaki kafić zadimljen (za sada).


Koji bezveze post.

----------


## lidac2004

> Ljudi, da biste došli na rasprodaju morate proći i kroz Šubićevu i još neke prometne ulice. Da li stavljate klincima maske na lice da ih ne otruju ispušni plinovi automobila, ili ne idete tamo gdje se mora proći kroz npr. Zeleni val?
> Da li vam je na putu do vrtića šuma? Sok se može popiti i negdje gdje nema dima (doma  ), jer je svaki kafić zadimljen (za sada).


vidim da je ovdje nesto krivo shvaceno pa bolje da ne komentiram vise....
niko ne napada pusace niti ih smatra zivotinjama kao sto je neko bio napisao ali ja ne zelim voditi svoje djete u dim pa ocito onda moje djete nece ici na rasprodaje jer,ocito,nepusaci moraju biti vani...
mozda bi trebali napraviti rasprodaju na otvorenom   :Wink:   :Wink:  

negdje sam citala da ispusni plinovi u zatvorenoj garazi na kratko vrijeme manje zagade zrak nego dim cigarete u istom prostoru i vremenu....ali davno je to bilo pa ne znam detalje....

i usporedbe su   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

Uz sve pohvale akcijama udruge Roda (ne samo ovoj rasprodaji) i bez imalo zelje da potcjenjujem rad cura koje su volonteri, mislim da ovakav tip javnog okupljanja podrazumijeva dolazak djecice i da bi stoga trebao biti smoke-free.  :Smile:  

Recenica koju je netko napisao tipa "moje dijete ionako nije bilo tamo" jako je ruzna.  :Sad:  Recimo, *moje* dijete je bilo, i sto to znaci, da ga zbog toga treba trovati? Da sam ja pusac, sigurno ne bih zapalila pred tudjim djetetom, pa makar mi iznad glave stajao najveci svjetleci znak na svijetu da je pusenje dozvoljeno. To je stvar pukog obzira, nista vise.

I stvarno mi je bez veze argument "pa zasto dovodite djecu". Zasto ne? Znam da u nasem drustvu vlada atmosfera u kojoj bi bilo najbolje da djecica i invalidi came kod kuce, jer nista, ali zaista nista nije prilagodjeno njihovom boravku u javnom prostoru (osim mozda u parkovima), no cudi me da takav stav vlada i medju clanicama udruge.  :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

roda ne može zabraniti pušenje u kafiću. to je stvar osobne kulture - na tom je mjestu pušenje dozvoljeno, a svatko tko je tamo pušio trebao se sjetiti da je tog dana tamo bilo djece.
a i sumnjam da su u kafiću pušile samo članice rode... bit će da se našao i poneki roditelj?
ni meni se ne sviđa taj dim, pa sam nabrzinu protrčala s andrejčekom kroz kafić, ali ne može udruga za to odgovarati.

----------


## Magdalena

Mislim da okupljanja trudnica, roditelja s djecom i bebama (s rasprodajom ili bez nje) te pušenje ne idu zajedno, da je to samo po sebi razumljivo i da to ne treba nikome posebno objašnjavati. Međutim, izgleda da ipak nije tako. Nažalost. :/   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

OK,
pušenje više nije društveno prihvatljivo ponašanje...(ja osobno ne pušim i ne toleriram pušenje u mojoj blizini,a kamoli Markovoj)

ALI  čemu sad stavljati udrugu i volontere na galge i raditi od ovog dramu u tri čina  :? 

Slijedeći put će se volonteri suzdržati od pušenja,a i probat će se "denikotinizirati" kafić i sve 5.


Najlakše je dijeliti packe i tražiti tuđe greške,a zanemariti pozitivnu stranu Rodine akcije.

----------


## sorciere

> MamaAna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ljudi, da biste došli na rasprodaju morate proći i kroz Šubićevu i još neke prometne ulice. Da li stavljate klincima maske na lice da ih ne otruju ispušni plinovi automobila, ili ne idete tamo gdje se mora proći kroz npr. Zeleni val?
> Da li vam je na putu do vrtića šuma? Sok se može popiti i negdje gdje nema dima (doma  ), jer je svaki kafić zadimljen (za sada).
> 
> 
> *Koji bezveze post*.


a zašto? što je u njemu krivo rečeno?



pušilo se na javnom mjestu na kojem je dozvoljeno pušenje. udruga je uvažila prigovor, pokazala volju i želju da na slijedećoj rasprodaji i to riješi na najbolji mogući način - kako bi svi bili zadovoljni.  

i u čemu je sada problem???? 

a imam i prijedlog: svi koji su se ovdje izjasnili protiv pušenja (na javnom mjestu na kojem je dozvoljeno pušenje) - mogu slijedeći puta volontirati i na taj način podržati ograničenje / zabranu pušenja u kafiću, te ujedno pomoći ostalim mamama koje su uložile puno vremena, rada i truda, da i ova rasprodaja bude uspješna. 

(ovo naravno govorim u svoje ime. )

----------


## Mamasita

DRAGE RODE!!!!!!!!!!
Smatram da se uopće nebiste trebale osvrtati na ovakve prigovore, niti se pokušavati opravdavati radi takvih bezveznih optužbi upućenih na krivu adresu.
Dobro se zna čime se ova udruga bavi i koliko znači nama roditeljima i našoj djeci!!!!
A vi kojima smeta pušenje na javnim mjestima, trebali biste pokrenuti neku svoju udrugu pa tako možda na neki način pomoći drušvu. Zašto npr. ne biste organizirali demonstracije i zatražili zabranu pušenja na javnim mjestima umjesto da kritizirate jednu udrugu koja nam pomaže na toliko sjajnih načina i koja se bori za naša prava i naš boljitak na toliko bitnih područja!!!

----------


## renata

mamasita, hvala na podrsci  :Smile: 

no ipak mislim da bismo se trebali osvrtati na prigovore, to uvijek i cinimo. nije nam drago kad su ti prigovori grubi i ne uzimaju u obzir cijelu nasu situaciju, npr. da su neki od nas proveli od 7:30 do 17h na nogama i trudili se pokriti sto vise posla oko rasprodaje, da nisu niti jednom prosli kroz tu dimnu zavjesu jer slucajno nisu niti bili u kaficu.

dosad smo uglavnom imali akcije na otvorenom, pa nismo bili svjesni kakav problem moze nastati u ovakvom prostoru, a pojacano na zadnjoj rasprodaji jer je vani prehladno za izaci s cigaretom, i kolicina ljudi je bila veca nego na proslima. taj prostor (kafica) uopce nije pod nasom nadleznosti, a u njemu je zaista bilo ljudi koji tamo dolaze svaki dan, ne samo roditelja koji su dosli na rasprodaju. ulaz od 5kn naplacuje tvornica i cijeli taj dio oko ulaza je pod njihovom nadleznosti.

vec smo istina navikli na to da se kritike ne upucuju uvijek samo konstruktivno, nego da se dobrim dijelom usput popljuje i sav rad udruge i omalovazava napor kojeg cure - volonterke - poklanjaju za dobro ne samo sebi i svojoj djeci nego puno sire.
no konstruktivnu kritiku smo itekako u satnju uvaziti. u stanju smo i iz ovakve grube primjedbe izvuci konstruktivne dijelove i pokusati slijedeci put nesto popraviti, iako, ponavljam, ne ovisi samo o nama, nego i o tvornici.

----------


## renata

i ovo ponavljam: ne zamjeramo nasim clanicama sto su te svoje dvije cigarete popusile u kaficu, jer prije ove rasprodaje nije bilo nikakvog internog dogovora.

za slijedecu ce biti bolje, dodjite nam opet  :Smile: 
molim da zavrsite ovu raspravu, jer ne vidim do kojih se jos zakljucaka moze doci, osim prepucavanja.

----------


## Audrey

Ma, mislim, ovo šamaranje nema smisla, nije u redu pušiti tamo gdje su djeca ili tamo gdje bi ona mogla/htjela biti, pa čak ako zakon u tom prostoru to i dozvoljava. Kako nikome, a pogotovo nekom tko se nakon napornog rada želi opustiti uz cigaretu, ne treba to braniti, ajmo naći neko rješenje. Je li problem organizirati poseban ulaz, postoji li ta mogućnost? Ako ne, može li se naći neki drugi prostor? Mogu li se rasprodaje organizirati u neka 'toplija' vremena kad je lakše prozračiti kafić?
Ovo ja sad bacam prijedloge malo bezveze, ali hajdemo malo prestati prosipati žuč i počnimo 'prosipati' prijedloge, i neka od svega ovoga ispadne nešto dobro.

----------


## renata

za clanice rode se moze naci neki drugi prostor, ali prostor kafica za bilo koga drugoga ovisi o tvornici, i mi ovdje ne mozemo nista rijesiti, koliko god zgodni prijedlozi bili, sve do razgovora i eventualnog dogovora s tvornicom.

kako je slijedeca rasprodaja tek 4.lipnja, sjetite se ove teme krajem svibnja  :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

eto,dav je posijao i zbrisao....  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## dav

> eto,dav je posijao i zbrisao....


Nisam zbrisao, samo ne moram komentirati svaki post.

Dodati cu samo jednu recenicu, a to je da mi je zao sto su se neki osjetili povrijedjenima ovim prigovorom zbog toga sto su odradili golem posao koji ovdje nije spomenut. Ispricavam se sto sam samo kritizirao, bez da sam pohvalio ono sto je bilo dobro (a ako zazmirimo na moj prigovor, sve ostalo je zaista hvale vrijedno), no to sam napravio namjerno jer nisam htio relativizirati ono sto je bilo ocito lose. No, ponavljam, time ne zelim blatiti trud koji je ulozen i dobru namjeru iza cijelog dogadjaja (i svega ostaloga sto Roda cini).

Zato cu samo jos jednom podvuci ono sto smatram bitnim:
1. Iako je kafic u nadleznosti Tvornice, odgovorno tvrdim da je bilo moguce barem zamoliti ljude da ne puse unutra jer su tamo bili samo posjetitelji Rodinog dogadjaja.
2. Ako vec to niste ucinili, onda su barem akreditirane Rode mogle svojim primjerom demonstrirati odgovorno ponasanje i ne pusiti (pred tudjom djecom, kad vec svoju nisu povele).
3. Smatram da su time te odredjene Rode nastetile ugledu udruge i bacile ljagu na sve napore koje udruga cini.

Eto, to je sve.

----------


## Natasa30

> Natasa30 (napisa):
> MamaAna (napisa):
> Ljudi, da biste došli na rasprodaju morate proći i kroz Šubićevu i još neke prometne ulice. Da li stavljate klincima maske na lice da ih ne otruju ispušni plinovi automobila, ili ne idete tamo gdje se mora proći kroz npr. Zeleni val?
> Da li vam je na putu do vrtića šuma? Sok se može popiti i negdje gdje nema dima (doma Razz ), jer je svaki kafić zadimljen (za sada).
> 
> 
> Koji bezveze post.
> 
> 
> a zašto? što je u njemu krivo rečeno?


Zato sto od pusenja djete mozes zastititi. Na to sam mislila. Inace nisam mislila nista lose pa bi zamolila da me se ne kvota u losem kontekstu. Ja bi volila da zivim u divljini sa svjezim zrakom 24 sata dnevno ali ne zivim a volim Canadu jer je pusenje svagdje zabranjeno pa slobodno mogu s djecom van u bilo koji kafic ili restoran a da se ne mislim hoce li mi Noah dobiti napade pa da mu moram onda davad flovent.

----------


## sorciere

nataša, nisam te kvotala u lošem kontekstu, samo sam pitala što znači tvoja rečenica. slažem se da se dijete može zaštititi od pušenja, ali ne i na javnim mjestima na kojima i ostali ljudi (pušači) imaju svoja prava. jer za sada im pušenje nije zabranjeno. 

dav, pri odgoju svog djeteta uvijek PRVO naglasim sve DOBRE stvari koje je napravilo, a zatim krenem s ponašanjem za koje smatram da nije prihvatljivo. vrlo pažljivo biram riječi, kako se moje dijete ne bi osjetilo napadnuto, već kako bi bilo POTAKNUTO na promjenu ponašanja na bolje.

----------


## dav

> dav, pri odgoju svog djeteta uvijek PRVO naglasim sve DOBRE stvari koje je napravilo, a zatim krenem s ponašanjem za koje smatram da nije prihvatljivo. vrlo pažljivo biram riječi, kako se moje dijete ne bi osjetilo napadnuto, već kako bi bilo POTAKNUTO na promjenu ponašanja na bolje.


sorciere, slazem se u potpunosti.

No, nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali pisuci post nisam imao namjeru _odgajati djecu_ nego _odraslim osobama skrenuti paznju_ na nesto lose. Stoga sam poruku napisao kratko i jasno, bez uljepsavanja.

I za svaki slucaj ju jos 3x ponovio na jednak nacin, trudeci se ne ulaziti u prepucavanja sa nekima koji su zaista bubnuli, najblaze receno, jako _zanimljive_ izjave.

Medjutim, uvijek se iznenadim koliko ljudi _odbija_ vidjeti ono sto je ocito i koliko ljudi po forumima sirom svijeta daje bezrezervnu podrsku starim clanovima bez obzira sta napisu, a odbijaju zamisliti se nad onim sto je napisao netko "novi". Vidim da zakon gomile jos uvijek vrijedi. Cast iznimkama, no uvijek ih je nazalost premalo.

Ali dobro, vasa stvar. Pokusao sam dati dobronamjeran savjet, na vama je da ga prihvatite ili odbacite. Shvatite ovo kao intelektualnu donaciju imageu Rode.

Necu vise.

----------


## sorciere

:Smile:   dav, za mene su djeca VELIKI ljudi, i tako se prema njima odnosim. način na koji odgajam svoje dijete proizlazi iz mog odnosa prema SVIM ljudima. *ako tražiš loše - naći ćeš ga. treba tražiti dobro.* 

nisam članica udruge , ne zanima me "zakon gomile". ako si i malo pratio forum, mogao si uočiti da toga kod mene nema. (dakle opet ja u SVOJE ime   :Grin:  )

nitko se nije osjetio povrijeđenim tvojim prigovorom, već (pretpostavljam) načinom na koji je iznesen. kao što si vjerojatno pročitao - ono što si napisao se uvažava, i nastojat će se riješiti. bilo bi lijepo kad bi i ti uvažio mišljenja koja se razlikuju od tvog.

----------


## Irena23

Ako stavimo na stranu samu akciju i njenu dobrobit, pusenje nigdje nije dozvoljeno gdje su djeca u blizini. Na klizalistu Salata npr. nije dozvoljeno pusenje oko klizalista mada je potpuno otvoren prostor sto mi je sasvim OK jer tu borave djeca pa bilo hladno ili toplo, isto tako u bolnicama, skolama.....

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da ova rasprava gubi svaki smisao... Dav je htio ukazati udruzi na nesto sto on misli da se trebalo promijeniti... "Udruga" je odgovorila....




> evo, posto su cure izrazile osobna misljenja, ja dodajem u ime udruge:
> 
> dav, hvala na primjedbi, kod slijedece rasprodaje cemo vidjeti sto se moze u vezi pusenja u kaficu tvornice uciniti....


 I cemu onda dalje raspravljati?   Poanta je bila da se ukaze udruzi.. udruga je uvidjela i odgovorila.... a ovo se na kraju svelo na osobna prepucavanja .....

Tako da vas molim da ovu raspravu zavrsimo    :Saint:

----------

